# Now in Shop: December Birthstone (Turquoise)



## Justin (Dec 2, 2014)

Pick up the December Turquoise for 299 Bells during the month of December *by clicking here to the Shop.*

Also, don't forget to check out The Bell Tree Fair. Join us in the new category of Fair Boards found below the Town Hall on the index, and head over to the *Welcome to The Bell Tree Fair thread *to learn about what the Fair entails! Finally head over to the *Prize Booth* to find what lovely goodies you can earn by participating in the Fair. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## nard (Dec 2, 2014)

Just picked one up!


----------



## lazuli (Dec 2, 2014)

YASSSSSSSS gotta wait tho. i want one on my birthday.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

I finally got all the birthstones for my human villagers.

Sapphire - joined TBT in September
Opal - Kaylee
Topaz - Jenny
Turquoise - Penny

Thank you for releasing the December birthstone before I could afford a fair collectible.


----------



## Lassy (Dec 2, 2014)

My collection is finally complete <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Lassy said:


> My collection is finally complete <3



Congratulations! You are one amazing collector.


----------



## Coach (Dec 2, 2014)

Only one day late, you will not be punished this time.


----------



## Maruchan (Dec 2, 2014)

Sooooooooo pretty. Thank you for the December Turquoise <3
If only we are allowed to have 5 of them


----------



## lazuli (Dec 2, 2014)

Maruchan said:


> Sooooooooo pretty. Thank you for the December Turquoise <3
> If only we are allowed to have 5 of them



people manipulated the shop and so we cant have nice things.


----------



## NSFW (Dec 2, 2014)

computertrash said:


> YASSSSSSSS gotta wait tho. i want one on my birthday.



samee im happy its out though


----------



## SharJoY (Dec 2, 2014)

Maruchan said:


> Sooooooooo pretty. Thank you for the December Turquoise <3
> If only we are allowed to have 5 of them



So does that mean I cannot buy more from members?


----------



## lazuli (Dec 2, 2014)

mysticoma said:


> So does that mean I cannot buy more from members?



heck no
somebody can only gift you one if you dont have one
you can only buy 1 yourself
if you have one (which you do), you cant get anymore


----------



## Maruchan (Dec 2, 2014)

mysticoma said:


> So does that mean I cannot buy more from members?



I'm afraid it's ONE each at any given time, in your inventory, hidden or not.
Doesn't matter how you obtain it.
If you already have one, they can't send you another one. 
Would be nice to have five to compliment your Blue Feather though! ^__~


----------



## WonderK (Dec 2, 2014)

One step closer to completing my birthstone collection.


----------



## SharJoY (Dec 2, 2014)

computertrash said:


> heck no
> somebody can only gift you one if you dont have one
> you can only buy 1 yourself
> if you have one (which you do), you cant get anymore



bummer


----------



## lazuli (Dec 2, 2014)

WonderK said:


> One step closer to completing my birthstone collection.



good 4 u

=

wait when i get my birthstone, itll be for me, TBT, isabelle, digby, and rudy B)


----------



## SharJoY (Dec 2, 2014)

Maruchan said:


> I'm afraid it's ONE each at any given time, in your inventory, hidden or not.
> Doesn't matter how you obtain it.
> If you already have one, they can't send you another one.
> Would be nice to have five to compliment your Blue Feather though! ^__~



Exactly!  Oh well....


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 2, 2014)

Ooh, I don't have this. Better get posting!


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you for the lovely birthstone


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 2, 2014)

Just two more. Thanks Justin.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 2, 2014)

it's so pretty

may grab this one


----------



## uyumin (Dec 6, 2014)

Lassy said:


> My collection is finally complete <3



O.O AWESOME! All of them look cool!


----------



## uyumin (Dec 6, 2014)

Lassy said:


> My collection is finally complete <3



Congrats!


----------



## Flop (Dec 7, 2014)

lulu dog said:


> O.O AWESOME! All of them look cool!





lulu dog said:


> Congrats!


Um, okay then


----------



## Princess (Dec 7, 2014)

woohoo best birthstone


----------

